# Jetty Server LOGGING



## thor_pfosten (11. Aug 2017)

Hallo,

auf unserem root-Server (i.F. Junit-Server) habe ich jetzt zum ersten Mal einen
Junit-Question Server zum laufen bekommen. Eine Lernplattform
Sendet Requests in Form kleinen Java-Codeschnipseln. Dieser werden
auf dem Junit-Server compiliert. Ggfs. werden Fehlermeldungen zurückgegeben.
Alles klappt ... wunderbar.
Zum starten des Junit - Dienstes kann ich z.B. folgendes auf der Shell eingeben:

---
java -Djava.security.manager -Djava.security.policy=./security.policy -jar junitquestionserver_trusted.jar -p 8080
---

Die Statusinfos zu dem Prozess sind:
----
root@Chiron:/home/serviceadmin/junit# service junitQuestionServer status

*●* junitQuestionServer.service - JUnitQuestionServer

   Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/junitQuestionServer.service; enabled)

   Active: *active (running)* since Fri 2017-08-11 19:06:52 +08; 42min ago

 Main PID: 2421 (junitQuestionSe)

   CGroup: /system.slice/junitQuestionServer.service

          ├─2421 /bin/bash /home/serviceadmin/junit/junitQuestionServer.sh

          └─2422 java -Djava.security.manager -Djava.security.policy=./security.policy -jar junitquestionserver_trusted.jar -p 8080


Aug 11 19:06:52 Chiron systemd[1]: Started JUnitQuestionServer.

Aug 11 19:06:53 Chiron junitQuestionServer.sh[2421]: [Thread-0] INFO org.eclipse.jetty.util.log - Logging initialized @577ms

Aug 11 19:06:53 Chiron junitQuestionServer.sh[2421]: [Thread-0] INFO spark.embeddedserver.jetty.EmbeddedJettyServer - == Spark has ignited ...

Aug 11 19:06:53 Chiron junitQuestionServer.sh[2421]: [Thread-0] INFO spark.embeddedserver.jetty.EmbeddedJettyServer - >> Listening on 0.0.0.0:8080

Aug 11 19:06:53 Chiron junitQuestionServer.sh[2421]: [Thread-0] INFO org.eclipse.jetty.server.Server - jetty-9.3.z-SNAPSHOT

Aug 11 19:06:53 Chiron junitQuestionServer.sh[2421]: [Thread-0] INFO org.eclipse.jetty.server.ServerConnector - Started ServerConnector@66dd9f{HTTP/1.1,[http/1.1]}{0.0.0.0:8080}

Aug 11 19:06:53 Chiron junitQuestionServer.sh[2421]: [Thread-0] INFO org.eclipse.jetty.server.Server - Started @737ms

Aug 11 19:11:50 Chiron junitQuestionServer.sh[2421]: [qtp2041123537-12] INFO spark.http.matching.MatcherFilter - The requested route [/echo.php] has not been mapped in Spark...ept: [null]

Hint: Some lines were ellipsized, use -l to show in full.

root@Chiron:/home/serviceadmin/junit# 

----


Kann jemand sagen, wo ich die Logs für diesen Prozeß einsehen kann bzw. diese konfigurieren kann ?

Vielen Dank !

Gruß
Thor


----------



## JuKu (15. Aug 2017)

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, wo die Logs liegen, aber wo das Problem liegt:
"The requested route [/echo.php] has not been mapped in Spark"

Diese URL ist einfach intern nicht registriert (gemappt), d.h. die Seite existiert nicht.


----------

